

Ask HN: Help - rendering frames in XP .net accurately - onoj

We are trying to get very accurate images rendered in 0.033 second segments for 3.7 seconds with an overall tolerance of 2% over the 3.7 seconds.
We can't have partial frames. Trying to do it as an XP app using .net and we keep having delays and drop-outs. It is suggested that we use double buffering and direct x. Any help appreciated!
======
Hrundi
I don't know about your target device. Is this for a kiosk, a game, a
projected screen shomewhere?

I suggest using SlimDX, it has done wonders for me and it is really fast:
<http://slimdx.org/>

Depending on the capabilities of your target device, you may choose XNA, which
comes with a nice batch of features which does not necessarily has to involve
games (I'm doing 3d mapping software and the speed is great, while displaying
many many features on-screen).

A more important question should be: what do you want to draw? 2d or 3d? What
have you tried already?

~~~
onoj
Thanks for the reply,

We are basically rendering a white circle 2D. but it has to be the full circle
and it must be for 0.033 of a second in pulses. Also the full cycle is 3.7
seconds. We are having problems with folding and slow mainboard video drivers.

It is being displayed on laptops and desk stations

~~~
Hrundi
You may try alternating between blitting a texture of a circle and clearing
the screen, depending on a check whether the time elapsed is over 0.033 ms.

The time elapsed should be in a fixed timestep, which is tied to the vsync.
0.033ms should be around 30 frames per second.

The trick here is timing. By folding, do you mean screen tearing? Do you need
to render the circle for a duration of 0.033ms and then hide it for the same
amount of time, and then start again?

If you are rendering with GDI, going to DirectX will definitely help you.

Hope it helps at anything. I'm a bit sleepy, please excuse me if I'm a bit off
the rail from your intended meaning.

